# Are other cyclist's hating on us



## tinywheels (22 Apr 2021)

So,I find my fellow bikers tend to be a bit condescending towards me, and seem astounded that I cover vast amounts of ground. Roadies in particular tend to look down upon the Brompton. Is it a thing?


----------



## fossyant (22 Apr 2021)

Ewwww, you ride a Brommie....


----------



## ClichéGuevara (22 Apr 2021)

I think a significant issue is the division of being viewed as a particular 'type' of cyclist, even within the cycling community, rather than simply as a person a bike.

My experience is that the people who 'choose' to cycle as they can't justify the expense of a car, and see it as simply something that gets them from a to b, and as happened when cycling was at its peak as a mode of transport, requiring no special outfit or equipment, tend to have a more relaxed attitude to bike styles and makes than people that follow specific genres of cycling, almost as a fashion accessory. The new golf, as it has been described. 

It's part of the attitude that currently separates us from the Dutch, and makes comparisons less meaningful. Perceptions of people on bikes rather than cyclists should be a goal to strive for.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Apr 2021)

tinywheels said:


> So,I find my fellow bikers tend to be a bit condescending towards me, and seem astounded that I cover vast amounts of ground. Roadies in particular tend to look down upon the Brompton. Is it a thing?


It's just a common human characteristic. Whatever the group (be it coffee drinkers, hi-fi buffs, motorists etc etc) there will be sub-groups who feel the need to be superior to others. Don't take it personally.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Apr 2021)

I have a different tale to tell.
My wife and I were cycling down to the Park on a sunny summers evening last year. A “ proper roadie” zoomed past, lovely looking bike, shades, lycra, the full monty. As he overtook he started to brake and then circled back, he cycled alongside me and asked about the bike and complemented me on how great it looked.


----------



## annedonnelly (23 Apr 2021)

I'm with @Tenkaykev I had roadies stop & talk to me when I regularly rode the Brompton. There will always be people who dislike certain things, be it bikes, cars, the wrong clothes, etc., but in general I found people tended to be interested in the Brompton and perhaps wished they could justify the need for one themselves.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Apr 2021)

I have never found any cyclist who does not like my Brompton. They know I am not there to race them.


----------



## Rocky (23 Apr 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> I have never found any cyclist who does not like my Brompton. They know I am not there to race them.


I agree with this 100% - plus I get many nice comments about my Brommie. People want to know more about it - is it comfortable, how fast can it go, what's it like on hills, can you tour with it?

Brommies don't suit everyone but then nor do eBikes or carbon road bikes or any other bike you could mention.


----------



## purpan (23 Apr 2021)

I find roadies (I suppose I’m one of those as well) are generally very interested or polite when I’m on either my folder (a Tern) or when I’m on the kickbike.


----------



## cougie uk (23 Apr 2021)

I'm a roadie and have a Brompton too. Great bikes. Don't forget David Miller sells his Chpt 3 version for a few grand.


----------



## shep (23 Apr 2021)

Not my cup of tea, I think they look ridiculous, but don't look down on anyone for riding anything. I'm sure I look ridiculous to many.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Apr 2021)

annedonnelly said:


> I'm with @Tenkaykev I had roadies stop & talk to me when I regularly rode the Brompton. There will always be people who dislike certain things, be it bikes, cars, the wrong clothes, etc., but in general I found people tended to be interested in the Brompton and perhaps wished they could justify the need for one themselves.


Very much this @annedonnelly
A couple of other incidents: pre lockdown we were out on a casual Sunday ride and stopped for coffee and cake at a large M+S which had a café. We part folded the bikes and grabbed a table. There was a family with a bored teenage girl at an adjacent table who took a great interest in the mechanics of the folding process, ( and announced to her parents that she had to have one!)
The second was when I was passing a local skate park with a group of young lads performing various stunts on their bikes. A couple of them shouted “ nice bike “ ( I’m not sure if they were taking the p*ss ) I stopped my bike, climbed off and did a quick fold/unfold to which the response was “ Sick “ and “ how f**king cool is that” I was asked if I could show them again as they were fascinated by how it worked.


----------



## tinywheels (23 Apr 2021)

interesting comments, it may be just a sub section of the cycling community I bump into. you know who you are , patrons of that cafe and bike shop not far from Groombridge.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Apr 2021)

What is it that they saying? I honestly have never heard of any cyclist looking down on*, or being condescending to a person whose bike is different to theirs, not seriously anyway. I've certainly made the odd groan worthy "joke" on here over the years (I've referred to Bromptons as clown / circus bikes more than once) but it's purely banter, and I do really like Bromptons. We all get joshed a bit, see "tourers / CTC members wear sandals", "carbon roadies never wave", "bent riders are all eccentric weirdos" and more. I'd be interested to hear what was / is said.

(* Caveat: Except Skippy of course, he quite possibly loathes anyone who has spent more than 16 pounds 70 pence on a bike 😄).


----------



## Sharky (23 Apr 2021)

My respect for Brompton went up just after watching a play where Mark Rylance was the main character. Waiting outside after it finished with some friends and out he comes with a yellow Brompton. He had a friendly chat before riding off into the dark.


----------



## Venod (23 Apr 2021)

I have a problem with the labels, I don't know my own genre, I ride a road bike, a MTB and CX bike, I ride them all in the same clothing, I don't have a Brompton but like the concept, a club mate bought one to do the Brompton race, he is a very fit road rider but also rides MTB, I would label him a cyclist.


----------



## T4tomo (23 Apr 2021)

Road, MTB, Gravel bike, Brompton, 3 vintage steel bikes which include a tourer, but I've never ridden in sandals. I did have a good chat with a chap on a Moulton I caught up on a ride one day.


----------



## Ian H (23 Apr 2021)

Dr Hutch tells a good story about the desperate efforts of a man on a road bike to keep up with him on his Brompton.


----------



## Kell (23 Apr 2021)

I'm not the quickest cyclist in the world, but I'm not bad. On the Brompton I will normally be +/- 18mph.

What I do tend to find is certain roadies (but not all) insist on overtaking me. And are then miffed when I either keep up or re-overtake them. 

I had a huge argument with a bloke who put in a load of effort to get past me, then couldn't maintain his speed and had a go at me for being 'on his wheel'.

In my five years of ownership I've not felt 'hate' or anyone looking down, I think it's more surprise than anything. 

During my normal commute, I add miles into it to get the exercise. When I tell people that I do this, they almost always say something like "On a Brompton???" 

My normal response is that "It's still a bike" or "It's better exercise as it's harder to maintain speed" 

ALl that said, when I hired one (before I bought mine) for an extended period, it was the bike that I've had the most comments about. But that's because the Brompton Dock bikes were all purple and pink. I'd normally hear "Nice Bike!! Huh huh" as I cycled off. Not from cyclist, but pedestrians.

I'm also sick of explaining that "No, just because it has small wheels doesn't mean I'm pedalling at 200RPM" 

Unfortunately, some people are just dicks. There is definitely a level of elitism in Road Cyclists, but for the most part they don't turn that on Bromptons in my experience.


----------



## ianrauk (23 Apr 2021)

tinywheels said:


> So,I find my fellow bikers tend to be a bit condescending towards me, and seem astounded that I cover vast amounts of ground. Roadies in particular tend to look down upon the Brompton. Is it a thing?



Got to say. Commuting in London on a Brompton for a year I never came across this.


----------



## Dan77 (23 Apr 2021)

Folding bikes have never appealed to me but I can appreciate their use and Brompton appear to be well made. They’re particularly handy around a busy city. I’d actually love to bring my bike into my office and put it by my desk but prefer commuting on a road bike and bringing that into the office won’t be tolerated. If I was in a big city I would quite possibly go for it though.

I once went to visit family in Jersey and they have a well used service where people would drive their own cars for a meal/night out and then call up a company to come and drive you home. They’d turn up with a Brompton, either by riding it there or in the back of another vehicle. They would then put the Brompton in the boot and drive you home in your own car and presumably ride to the next job or back to base. I’m sure this operates in other places but it was very well used in Jersey where there is of course plenty of money.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Apr 2021)

tinywheels said:


> So,I find my fellow bikers tend to be a bit condescending towards me, and seem astounded that I cover vast amounts of ground. Roadies in particular tend to look down upon the Brompton. Is it a thing?


No.


----------



## annedonnelly (23 Apr 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Very much this @annedonnelly
> A couple of other incidents: pre lockdown we were out on a casual Sunday ride and stopped for coffee and cake at a large M+S which had a café. We part folded the bikes and grabbed a table. There was a family with a bored teenage girl at an adjacent table who took a great interest in the mechanics of the folding process, ( and announced to her parents that she had to have one!)
> The second was when I was passing a local skate park with a group of young lads performing various stunts on their bikes. A couple of them shouted “ nice bike “ ( I’m not sure if they were taking the p*ss ) I stopped my bike, climbed off and did a quick fold/unfold to which the response was “ Sick “ and “ how f**king cool is that” I was asked if I could show them again as they were fascinated by how it worked.


I could've sold tickets for the fold/unfold demo. Many times!!


----------



## annedonnelly (23 Apr 2021)

Dan77 said:


> Folding bikes have never appealed to me but I can appreciate their use and Brompton appear to be well made. They’re particularly handy around a busy city. I’d actually love to bring my bike into my office and put it by my desk but prefer commuting on a road bike and bringing that into the office won’t be tolerated. If I was in a big city I would quite possibly go for it though.
> 
> I once went to visit family in Jersey and they have a well used service where people would drive their own cars for a meal/night out and then call up a company to come and drive you home. They’d turn up with a Brompton, either by riding it there or in the back of another vehicle. They would then put the Brompton in the boot and drive you home in your own car and presumably ride to the next job or back to base. I’m sure this operates in other places but it was very well used in Jersey where there is of course plenty of money.


I met a chap on a train and his job was delivering cars. He had a couple of bikes, at least one a folder. He took the bike in the car, dropped off the car, cycled to the station and travelled to his next pick-up. When I saw him he'd dropped off a car in Darlington and was heading to Cramlington to collect the next.

I must admit I thought it was quite a nice job - apart from maybe having to get stuck in traffic during the driving part.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Apr 2021)

shep said:


> Not my cup of tea, I think they look ridiculous, but don't look down on anyone for riding anything. I'm sure I look ridiculous to many.





CanucksTraveller said:


> What is it that they saying? I honestly have never heard of any cyclist looking down on*, or being condescending to a person whose bike is different to theirs, not seriously anyway. I've certainly made the odd groan worthy "joke" on here over the years (I've referred to Bromptons as clown / circus bikes more than once) but it's purely banter, and I do really like Bromptons. We all get joshed a bit, see "tourers / CTC members wear sandals", "carbon roadies never wave", "bent riders are all eccentric weirdos" and more. I'd be interested to hear what was / is said.
> 
> (* Caveat: Except Skippy of course, he quite possibly loathes anyone who has spent more than 16 pounds 70 pence on a bike 😄).


That would be sixteen pounds and fourteen shillings in real money 😁


----------



## Ming the Merciless (23 Apr 2021)

I’m a recumbentist and look up to all other cyclists 🤔


----------



## mustang1 (23 Apr 2021)

slowmotion said:


> It's just a common human characteristic. Whatever the group (be it coffee drinkers, hi-fi buffs, motorists etc etc) there will be sub-groups who feel the need to be superior to others. Don't take it personally.


I need a sub-section on cycle chat where only the elite may troll. 


Tenkaykev said:


> I have a different tale to tell.
> My wife and I were cycling down to the Park on a sunny summers evening last year. A “ proper roadie” zoomed past, lovely looking bike, shades, lycra, the full monty. As he overtook he started to brake and then circled back, he cycled alongside me and asked about the bike and complemented me on how great it looked.


Yeah i think he was having a laugh....


----------



## Ian H (23 Apr 2021)

The only cyclists I _*really *_look down on are the ones who misuse apostrophes.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Apr 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’m a recumbentist and look up to all other cyclists 🤔


I ride a Penny Farthing and I look down on other cyclists. I know my place...


----------



## Mike_P (23 Apr 2021)

I was quite impressed by the speed a Brompton rider was going up a hill last Sunday, i was going down it so avoided that overtake


----------



## RoubaixCube (24 Apr 2021)

Ive experienced the same behaviour but more to do with casuals on rusty bikes probably dug out of the shed just for a one off ride down to the pub with no roadcraft or etiquette call me out as _"All the gear, no idea"_ when they cant even hold a straight line for me to safely overtake, then proceed to jump multiple red lights in a row (i say multiple because i keep catching them up, overtaking them then they ride past me when im stopped at the next set of lights)

I havent had a full on lycra clad _'cyclist' _be condescending towards me yet which either means my disguise is holding up pretty well or im not worth the effort!! Either way, lifes too short to be hung up over other what other people think. So long as you are enjoying yourself, having fun and not hurting anyone, then there is no reason for you to look to them for any sort of validation. 

You ride, They ride, We ride, Some casually ride, Some seriously ride, Some are fast, Some are slow (like me!)


----------



## 12boy (24 Apr 2021)

I love riding my Brompton more than my other bikes, but they can come close, especially when riding on snow and ice on bikes made for it. It is my fond hope that motorists find it non threatening and curious and are less likely to hit me because they notice it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Apr 2021)

My Fuji folding bicycle probably needs to be built up, so it can inspire jealousy and hatred among the rigid framed crowd.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (24 Apr 2021)

CanucksTraveller said:


> (* Caveat: Except Skippy of course, he quite possibly loathes anyone who has spent more than 16 pounds 70 pence on a bike 😄).



I'll have you know my average bike purchase spend is over £25!

I don't like the way Bromptons handle, and consider them overpriced for a gas pipe frame, but I don't have a problem with Brompton riders. I know two personally, and one of them goes touring on a Dawes Galaxy, which couldn't be more different. He owns the Brompton purely because it's small enough to fold up and get on the bus with if he doesn't feel like riding home on (or rather has consumed too much beer).


----------



## Mike_P (24 Apr 2021)

If anything it's probably a wider issue; that of many on road bikes to only acknowledge other cyclists when they are on road bikes. Having strained an achilles tendon I have not been on any bike since last weekend and thinking of starting some light training this afternoon by using the Dutch Roadster ebike with a least minimum assist on apart from downhill and I can guarantee the number of acknowledgements will be negligible.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (24 Apr 2021)

Mike_P said:


> If anything it's probably a wider issue; that of many on road bikes to only acknowledge other cyclists when they are on road bikes.



I think it's true a lot of roadies on modern stuff only acknowledge their own tribe, and TBH when I'm trundling along on one of my old steel jobs I also tend to ignore them, unless they wave or speaks first.
Vintage riders seem a bit less cliqey about bike genre so long as the other rider is also on something not modern. I've had riders of old steel tourers and racers wave at me, even if I've been on one of my MTB's or a 3-speed. Likewise I will acknowledge them if they are on a different type of bike to what I'm on, so long as it is not a modern plastic one. 
I don't bother with the obvious BSO's and cheapo suspension bikes. Most of the people who ride those are not cycling through choice, and they are rarely sociable.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Apr 2021)

Mike_P said:


> I was quite impressed by the speed a Brompton rider was going up a hill last Sunday, i was going down it so avoided that overtake



On my Brompton with just three gears and lowest around 42” I’ll often overtake roadies uphill. There’s no choice but to stand up and keep the cadence high enough. If you have suitably low gearing, nearly everyone slows down on hills more than necessary.


----------



## Dwn (25 Apr 2021)

I, like others here, found people interested rather than condescending when I rode my Brompton outside London. In London, they were so common as to be unremarkable. 

My early experience with small wheel bikes in Glasgow was less positive. I borrowed one for my commute for about a week in the 90’s and was glad to get my own bike back from the lbs at the end of that week. The abuse and mocking from drivers and teenagers was astonishing. I got more aggro in that week that in the rest of the year on my hybrid. I suppose anything uncommon attracts negative comment from idiots. 

Fwiw I’ve also generally found people on road bikes perfectly friendly in most cases. If they are blasting along, head down, it’s hard to condemn them for not giving a cheery wave - they are probably concentrating hard on what they are doing.


----------



## Justified_Sinner (25 Apr 2021)

Dwn said:


> My early experience with small wheel bikes in Glasgow was less positive.



That's Glasgow. I lived there for years. It is truly the most unpleasant, aggressive place if you "don't fit in". Moving to Birmingham was a revelation: strangers talk to you!
Having said all that, I always found the other cyclists in Glasgow to be sound.


----------



## Dwn (25 Apr 2021)

Justified_Sinner said:


> That's Glasgow. I lived there for years. It is truly the most unpleasant, aggressive place if you "don't fit in". Moving to Birmingham was a revelation: strangers talk to you!
> Having said all that, I always found the other cyclists in Glasgow to be sound.


I guess we all experience these things differently, but I’ve lived in London, Edinburgh, York, Nottingham, Manchester, and Glasgow (born and bred). With the exception of Edinburgh (possibly just because the two cities have a long standing antipathy) I found people in all these places pretty friendly, but only Manchester equalled Glasgow for the ‘strangers taking to you’ thing. 

I think some of the aggressive behaviour is about poverty; you are more likely to come across it in poor areas of the city, but Glasgow is hardly unique in that.

Anyway, jeering at small wheels is now a thing of the past in out lovely city.


----------



## Justified_Sinner (25 Apr 2021)

Dwn said:


> Anyway, jeering at small wheels is now a thing of the past in out lovely city.



To be fair, I did leave just after the Commonwealth games and things were definitely improving. It is still the only place in the world where I've been physically assaulted for wearing a kilt, however!


----------



## Justified_Sinner (25 Apr 2021)

RoubaixCube said:


> Ive experienced the same behaviour but more to do with casuals on rusty bikes probably dug out of the shed just for a one off ride down to the pub with no roadcraft or etiquette call me out as _"All the gear, no idea"_ when they cant even hold a straight line for me to safely overtake, then proceed to jump multiple red lights in a row



I was pretty condescending to the Uber Eats 'rider' who came up behind me while I was stopped at a red light, shouted something, proceeded to try to squeeze past, knocking me off and clipping the mirror of the yellow Fiat I was next to. He kept riding. I, too, caught up...


----------



## RoubaixCube (25 Apr 2021)

Justified_Sinner said:


> I was pretty condescending to the Uber Eats 'rider' who came up behind me while I was stopped at a red light, shouted something, proceeded to try to squeeze past, knocking me off and clipping the mirror of the yellow Fiat I was next to. He kept riding. I, too, caught up...



I mean some sub set of cyclists deserve the abuse because they ride like dicks but riders for services like those exist in their own little category


----------



## Kell (26 Apr 2021)

I’d just like to add to my previous comment that there is definitely some elitism in cycling. And it does seem to come from the high-end road bike brigade 

It has become the new golf, in that belonging to the right club, and having the most expensive kit seems to be a gauge of your wealth and therefore worth. (For them at least.)

Particularly in and around west London and Richmond Park.

We recently bought an electric bike for my wife from one of the big independents. I’ve had no problem with them in the past when buying online, but the pick up was the single worst customer experience I’ve ever had.

I left them a scathing review on trust pilot To their credit, they got in touch to try and resolve the issue, but it was too late.

It felt like we weren’t worth their time.

Considering in the past year, we’ve spent £3,000 with them, £2,000 of which was on this bike, the handover should have been an exciting experience, their attitude absolutely stank. At one point the manageress aggressively asked if she should just cancel the whole transaction before walking off. If that bike was available anywhere else, then we would have done.

we deliberately chose them over and above Halfords or Tredz because they were an independent. But I wish we hadn’t bothered. 

But then their display bikes were mostly £5,000 and up. Several were £10,000-£12,000. And that’s who they cater for. The moneyed and the privileged. Anyone spending ‘just’ £2,000 on a bike would definitely be better served elsewhere.

All that said, it’s rare to experience this elitism in my experience. And I think it’s more about that type of person than the fact that they are cyclists. I can almost guarantee that they’re exactly the same about the car they drive, they house they own and the postcode it’s in.


----------



## Justified_Sinner (26 Apr 2021)

Kell said:


> All that said, it’s rare to experience this elitism in my experience. And I think it’s more about that type of person than the fact that they are cyclists. I can almost guarantee that they’re exactly the same about the car they drive, they house they own and the postcode it’s in.



I think that is the key point here, really.


----------



## Arrowfoot (26 Apr 2021)

I always thought the Brompton owners were top of the social tree of cycling. Or the Elite class.

Firstly it is an expensive bike. It owners are typically well off, cultured and I guess better educated. They are certainly better dressed. The accessories in this case the bag is also expensive. So the target market is not the common man. I have yet to see a riff raff ride a Brompton in my life. In fact, people stop to admire a Brompton not only because of its engineering and quality it is also because they can't afford one.


----------



## Rusty Nails (26 Apr 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I think it's true a lot of roadies on modern stuff only acknowledge their own tribe, and TBH when I'm trundling along on one of my old steel jobs I also tend to ignore them, unless they wave or speaks first.
> Vintage riders seem a bit less cliqey about bike genre so long as the other rider is also on something not modern. I've had riders of old steel tourers and racers wave at me, even if I've been on one of my MTB's or a 3-speed. Likewise I will acknowledge them if they are on a different type of bike to what I'm on, so long as it is not a modern plastic one.
> I don't bother with the obvious BSO's and cheapo suspension bikes. Most of the people who ride those are not cycling through choice, and they are rarely sociable.



And the prize for the most generalisations in a single post goes to............


----------



## heathenking (26 Apr 2021)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I'll have you know my average bike purchase spend is over £25!
> 
> I don't like the way Bromptons handle, and consider them overpriced for a gas pipe frame, but I don't have a problem with Brompton riders. I know two personally, and one of them goes touring on a Dawes Galaxy, which couldn't be more different. He owns the Brompton purely because it's small enough to fold up and get on the bus with if he doesn't feel like riding home on (or rather has consumed too much beer).


----------



## tinywheels (27 Apr 2021)

Arrowfoot, cheers matey,born n bred South London. Raised on a council estate,state sink school etc etc. I'm living proof serial underachieving can be overcome. 
But yes you're broadly correct in your post.
Yes Brompton is an expensive hobby, but not when you compare the cost of other makes.Some are much more.Also travel is costly, a bike soon covers its cost. If you live in London travel is prohibitive in its cost to many. So 1300 on a bike is soon recovered, plus the other benifits stack up nicely.


----------



## johnnyb47 (27 Apr 2021)

I will speak or nod to anybody whatever bike they ride, as at the end of the day we are all people enjoying cycling for whatever needs it provides us.
There is a small group of cyclists that do irritate me though, and that's these youngsters who ride around in large groups on mainly mtbs pulling wheelies in the middle of the road.


----------



## mitchibob (29 Apr 2021)

I don't think any real cyclist hates on us at all. A real cyclist sees another person on a bike and is happy to see another person on a bike on the road!


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Apr 2021)

tinywheels said:


> Arrowfoot, cheers matey,born n bred South London. Raised on a council estate,state sink school etc etc. I'm living proof serial underachieving can be overcome.
> But yes you're broadly correct in your post.
> Yes Brompton is an expensive hobby, but not when you compare the cost of other makes.Some are much more.Also travel is costly, a bike soon covers its cost. If you live in London travel is prohibitive in its cost to many. So 1300 on a bike is soon recovered, plus the other benifits stack up nicely.



Council House? Luxury! I used to dream of living in an house…


----------



## mitchibob (8 May 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> The rules of this secret waving club seem very complicated, with lots of caveats and exceptions.
> 
> I'm glad I'm not a member. I'd be sure to do it all wrong.


Once you're on roads that it's safe to do so, why not give a little way to fellow cyclists coming the other way.. and say hello to those you're passing and


Arrowfoot said:


> I always thought the Brompton owners were top of the social tree of cycling. Or the Elite class.
> 
> Firstly it is an expensive bike. It owners are typically well off, cultured and I guess better educated. They are certainly better dressed. The accessories in this case the bag is also expensive. So the target market is not the common man. I have yet to see a riff raff ride a Brompton in my life. In fact, people stop to admire a Brompton not only because of its engineering and quality it is also because they can't afford one.


I'd argue that the cycle to work schemes have allowed many that thought that a Brompton was too expensive to be able to afford one as an extremely practical commuter bike, at least in London. Certainly not particularly Elitist... just people that can appreciate an exceptionally practical bike.


----------



## RoMeR (19 May 2021)

David Byrne of Talking Heads fame used to take a folding bike with him when clubbing around New York so if he wasn't enjoying one he could quickly move to another. Is that cool or what?.


----------



## RoMeR (19 May 2021)

Just to add to my post about David Byrne, I would recommend reading his book, Bicycle Diaries, in which he tells of his music tours around the world and cycling in those cities.


----------



## ericmark (29 May 2021)

I would say it all depends on why you ride a bike, I ride a bike for a few reasons, it is easy to stop when I want to take photos, that is my hobby, it keeps me mobile, will not say fit, I am over weight, but without the bikes I would be worse, and at the moment it does not need a licence, at 70 with old paper licence and no valid passport having a problem getting driving licence renewed. I enjoy the tow paths and cycle tracks, but there are non local, so only 9 miles to tow path, but armco barriers mean the local roads are not really cycle friendly, so being able to put the bike in the car boot is good, it is secure, and I can put it in most cars does not have to be on a cycle rack.

However I think it is not too obvious that it is a folding e-bike anyway, but being an e-bike and folding does mean some feel cheating and not proper cycling. I find small wheels a problem with balance at low speed, my wheels are 26" so it does not look at a quick glance any different to any other mountain bike.

In normal times I can take the bike on the train, classed as a dog! It is a heritage line, so three steps onto the viewing platform of the carriages, and hard to get standard bike around the corner into the carriage, and it takes up the wheel chair space. This is OK going to Welshpool, but for the return if the space is being used by a wheel chair then no room for bike. OK unlikely on last train of the day, but having to ride those 8 miles which are not flat, the railway is one of the steepest non rack in UK, and the road is worse. 

So really don't care what others think, folding bike makes sense, as to if folded can it go by bus not sure, not tried it? Also not sure if folded if charged on the train, normal bike is £3.50 which will not break the bank. But I find people are really helpful, sit down on my back pack seat and other cyclists stop and ask if I am OK. I have a large beard and look like Father Christmas, which may help. But even car drivers stop and ask if OK, including women on their own, which although I am no predator was surprised they would stop. 

So maybe because I live in a small town in Mid Wales, where all the locals seem friendly. Or maybe they feel if they don't they will not get any Christmas presents next Christmas? I have a set answer for the kids who say are you FC either Shush I am incognito, or Ho Ho Ho.


----------



## Milzy (22 Jul 2021)

Many Roadies are actually nobbers. There’s nobbers in every group. Bromptons are cool especially for work around cities.
Ignore them.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Jul 2021)

9 times in 10 I get blanked by the lycra sport bike gang when I say morning/afternoon.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jul 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> I always thought the Brompton owners were top of the social tree of cycling. Or the Elite class.
> 
> Firstly it is an expensive bike. It owners are typically well off, cultured and I guess better educated. They are certainly better dressed. The accessories in this case the bag is also expensive. So the target market is not the common man. I have yet to see a riff raff ride a Brompton in my life. In fact, people stop to admire a Brompton not only because of its engineering and quality it is also because they can't afford one.


...and some of us have more than one Brompton...


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Jul 2021)

That's uber posh that is.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (22 Jul 2021)

Fab Foodie said:


> ...and some of us have more than one Brompton...



I think most people just call them roller skates.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Jul 2021)

Accy will want them!


----------



## Bobario (22 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Accy will want them!


And the outfit too.


----------



## Oldhippy (22 Jul 2021)

Bobario said:


> And the outfit too.


Not bright enough I suspect but his tailor can probably knock something up.


----------



## bikebikebike2 (22 Aug 2021)

I also ride a 'cumby, it's low down on the road,
And other folks will think of you as lower than a toad.
They often point out to me 
The errors of my ways
Like being much more aero
And smiling like I'm in a daze.


----------



## Kell (20 Sep 2021)

bikebikebike2 said:


> I also ride a 'cumby, it's low down on the road,
> And other folks will think of you as lower than a toad.
> They often point out to me
> The errors of my ways
> ...



I would genuinely like to have a go in a recumbent


----------



## matticus (20 Sep 2021)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I think most people just call them roller skates.
> 
> View attachment 600448


Don't think I've seen those before!

Do they work like mini-Elliptigos? (i.e. convert an almost-running motion into wheel rotation)


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Sep 2021)

matticus said:


> Don't think I've seen those before!
> 
> Do they work like mini-Elliptigos? (i.e. convert an almost-running motion into wheel rotation)


I don't think there's any drive going to those wheels. I can't see anything. I think they may just be in-line skates with suspension.

There may be a reason why they never caught on ...

(Or perhaps the little wheels did catch on things)


----------



## ExBrit (20 Sep 2021)

ericmark said:


> I have a set answer for the kids who say are you FC either Shush I am incognito, or Ho Ho Ho.



OH! Father Christmas! I assumed F*cking Crazy. My bad. You must hang out with a better class of kids than I do.


----------



## matticus (20 Sep 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't think there's any drive going to those wheels. I can't see anything. I think they may just be in-line skates with suspension.


There seems to be a cable from the front wheel(s) to the back, and some sort of pulley wheel(?) at the back axle?

Also the range of height movement ("travel" in MTB terms, I guess!) for the feet seems enormous to just be for suspension.

Total guesswork, and probably useless. Of course.


----------



## ExBrit (20 Sep 2021)

How about these skates that appear to be powered by methane.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Sep 2021)

ExBrit said:


> How about these skates that appear to be powered by methane.


Is that Lenin?

Bringing mass transport to the proleteriat.


----------



## Kell (20 Sep 2021)

A bit of googling pulls up that these are Takypods and are indeed powered. Invented by Edvard Petrini. 

I've not found a manual or anything to say for definite how they work, but I'm guessing that as you step your weight onto them, it expands the wheelbase, pulling the cable. The cable pulls the cog and the cog turns the wheels.


----------



## matticus (20 Sep 2021)

Kell said:


> A bit of googling pulls up that these are Takypods and are indeed powered. Invented by Edvard Petrini.
> 
> I've not found a manual or anything to say for definite how they work, but I'm guessing that as you step your weight onto them, it expands the wheelbase, pulling the cable. The cable pulls the cog and the cog turns the wheels.
> 
> View attachment 610165


Yes. As I said upthread.


----------



## Kell (20 Sep 2021)

matticus said:


> Yes. As I said upthread.



I know - my response was because it looked like everyone was just guessing. I wanted to see if there was anything more concrete.


----------

